# 2022 ZeonJNix's Lawn Journal



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Slowly taking both the Zoysia and the Bermuda down. Chipping away at it here and there so I don't have to do it all at once.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Sent in my soil samples last week so should have the results back this week. I sent mine over to UGA.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

The Zeon looks way better than this time last year! Looks like you got your preventatives dialed in.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> The Zeon looks way better than this time last year! Looks like you got your preventatives dialed in.


Thanks! I really hope so. I felt like I did all the right things. Can't wait for green up and see the results!!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Worm castings like crazy. Had to break out the leveling rake to knock them down this afternoon.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Soil test results are in. I got 2 tests, 1 for the Bermuda in the backyard and 1 for the Zeon in the front. Looks like both are a little low on Potassium and Zeon is also low on Phosphorus. Anyone have suggestions on best products to use to boost? Thanks!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Busy day around the yard today. Temps got up to about 67 at my house. Finished scalping and have the whole yard, Zeon and Bermuda, at .225. Lowest I've ever been able to go with the Zeon. Threw down some Lesco Pre-emergent with the rain coming in tonight. My parents gifted us some fully grown Lorepetelums for our backyard areas.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Zeon is starting to green up nicely. Crazy warm temps here in Atlanta lately. F


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

When do you start applying fungicides to the zeon? This is my second year with zeon hoping I can take what I've learned so far and have a good lawn this year...lol. Zeon will school you on lawn care.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

rvczoysia said:


> When do you start applying fungicides to the zeon? This is my second year with zeon hoping I can take what I've learned so far and have a good lawn this year...lol. Zeon will school you on lawn care.


So you're in the same boat I was last year. Zeon and fungus. My advise, keep the nitrogen very low, keep the water very low and apply fungicide as needed and you will see drastic improvements. Fungicide in the spring as it starts to green up and apply throughout season as needed. The major key for me was timing the fall applications. I had to start early, go ahead and do one in September to be safe and another one in October.


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

ZeonJNix said:


> rvczoysia said:
> 
> 
> > When do you start applying fungicides to the zeon? This is my second year with zeon hoping I can take what I've learned so far and have a good lawn this year...lol. Zeon will school you on lawn care.
> ...


Thank you sir. I'll be following your journal this growing season.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Seemed to withstand the hard freeze fairly well.


----------



## waltonereed (Aug 16, 2020)

Looking good! Always fun to see the comparison to the neighbors' yards.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Starting to get some growth on the Bermuda.


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

Not sure if you got rain in your area but my zeon already looks to have fungus. I put prostar out earlier this month..I remember it saying it provided like 28 days protection. I also put 3336f out with it. Large amount of rain came earlier this week and bam..fungus..lol. Might be best to put out fungicide right before a good rain with zeon. Id think long and hard before I had another zeon lawn. Wishing i had bermuda.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

rvczoysia said:


> Not sure if you got rain in your area but my zeon already looks to have fungus. I put prostar out earlier this month..I remember it saying it provided like 28 days protection. I also put 3336f out with it. Large amount of rain came earlier this week and bam..fungus..lol. Might be best to put out fungicide right before a good rain with zeon. Id think long and hard before I had another zeon lawn. Wishing i had bermuda.


I've been getting a lot of rain too, but I havent seen any fungus yet. Zeon is definitely sensitive to fungus and my 1st couple of years was really annoying. I plan to throw something down this weekend to go ahead and get in front of it. The thing with Zeon is you need to stay ahead of the fungus. If you see a lot of rain coming it's definitely not a bad idea to get some down. Just remember to keep the nitrogen low and dont give it any extra water. Last season I could count on one hand the amount of times I ran my sprinkler system on it.


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

ZeonJNix said:


> rvczoysia said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if you got rain in your area but my zeon already looks to have fungus. I put prostar out earlier this month..I remember it saying it provided like 28 days protection. I also put 3336f out with it. Large amount of rain came earlier this week and bam..fungus..lol. Might be best to put out fungicide right before a good rain with zeon. Id think long and hard before I had another zeon lawn. Wishing i had bermuda.
> ...


Will keep those tips in mind sir thank you.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

rvczoysia said:


> ZeonJNix said:
> 
> 
> > rvczoysia said:
> ...


I can vouch for this. I too have Zeon and had bad fungus last spring due to over fertilizing. Last summer I applied a total of 1/2 pound of nitrogen all year and that was only because I leveled the yard and wanted to push the grass through the sand. My yard looked great (post fungus) and I barley watered. It was also cut at .5". I should also mention I made several soil amendment treatments that have made a big difference.

This spring is off to a good start too. This was taken on 3/26 and it's definitely greener than all the other warm season yards. I love my zeon!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Heck yeah! Looks nice, @Lawn Smith


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Coming along nicely. Applied fungicide and carbon pro G today.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Bermuda cut at .300. Zeon cut at .400.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Almost daily cutting on the Bermuda right now. Maintaining at .300. Filling in nicely.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Coming along nicely. Very happy with all that I've done and learned about Zeon. I've only thrown down some Carbon Pro G and some of Doc's PGF Balanced 10-10-10. My soil test showed I needed this and I love the small particle size.

Zeon cutting at .425 and Bermuda holding steady at .300. Lowest I've maintained both to start the season!


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

How do you maintain the metal edging in the back yard? Are you able to get the reel mower close to it or do you have to string trimmer? Zeon looking good.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

rvczoysia said:


> How do you maintain the metal edging in the back yard? Are you able to get the reel mower close to it or do you have to string trimmer? Zeon looking good.


I still have my transport axles on my Toro so I cant get super close to it. Use the string trimmer, but I really need those rotary scissors!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Bermuda is poppin today. Zeon coming along too.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Aerate and cleanup done. Throwing down a small doze of N today to kick it up. Will sand in the next week or two. HOC .425


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

It's starting to take off now! What do you use to clean up your cores?


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> It's starting to take off now! What do you use to clean up your cores?


We blow them into piles with backpack blower and scoop up. No damage to blades. Pretty easy actually.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Always a win when you're able to get enough out of last years bottles and don't even have to tap into the new bottle. Fungicide preventative maintenance.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Cut against my stripes because seed heads are pretty bad. Maintaining at .350. Need rain!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

Was curious what HOC you keep zeon?


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

rvczoysia said:


> Was curious what HOC you keep zeon?


Currently cutting at .600.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Everything is looking really good right now. Zeon at .600 and Bermuda at .375.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

That zeon is sharp!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Appear to be fortunate...no neighbors have turned your zeon into piss pad. 
Both have that artificial look!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Quick update! We sold our house this past weekend so no more Zeon for me. We are building a house a few miles north of where we are now and the yard will be TifTuf Bermuda. I will start a new journal once we are in the house, but that wont be until October or November so i'll have to wait until next year to start anything.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@ZeonJNix Awesome! Congrats on the new build.

Your Zeon looks so awesome.

Any reason you are going with TifTuf?

I know you will have it looking great!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

ENC_Lawn said:


> @ZeonJNix Awesome! Congrats on the new build.
> 
> Your Zeon looks so awesome.
> 
> ...


Thanks!! Didn't really have a choice on grass, but I'm fine with it. I'll have it looking good by mid summer hopefully!


----------

